# ♔F.U. Signatures»» ✦Powered by Brianna✦ (CLOSED)



## fup10k (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm so sorry for not getting back to anyone. I had a family emergency, and I don't think i'll be able to play animal crossing or participate on tbt for a while so I am closing for now. 




I recently had my photobucket reach bandwidth restriction because of the number of people direct linking lol. 
I have since switched to tinypic which, to my knowledge, does not have bandwidth restriction. Prices are now 100tbt each because you now can directlink without worry, and I have changed sig restrictions to be unlimited updates for as long as I am active on btb 

Anyway:
Hello guys! I decided to open a signature shop because I really need the tbt ;3; I spend it too fast lol. 


So, here's some information about them:
✦*They are 100tbt each & PLEASE pay AFTER you have received your sig, not before*✦
***That includes***
 animation
 borders
 shapes
 gradients
 all the sprites and texts you could want
 you get to keep the file if you ask!
*Unlimited updates when you change villagers, FC's, dream codes, etc. *

✦*I WILL NOT DO NON-ANIMATED SIGNATURES*. I don't find them fun ;A; sorry. There's tons of shops open right now so I'm sure you can find it elsewhere!
✦*I WILL NOTTTT DO GIF BACKGROUNDS THAT AREN'T PIXEL SCENERIES* I just don't like them either. I'm sorry! Again there are tons of other shops that will be willing to do that for you! 

Well... now that i'm done scaring you away, here's some of my examples! 



Spoiler: Signature examples



































Like what you see? Good! Then let's move on! 

*Shapes I can offer:*



Spoiler: shapes









For the cloud, I can likely fill in all of the information you provide! 
For the other shapes, I can include: 
*The town and mayor name, and 5 villagers without names under them*
*The town and FC, and 5 villagers without names under them*
*The town, mayor, and FC*
*The mayor, fc, and 5 villagerswithout names under them*

Or any combination that includes less information.



*✦SLOTS✦* 
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
If i'm free up there, then you can fill out the following form! 

Information about the form:
*For backgrounds I have saved mine Here but you are free to provide your own* (These are all from various pixel tumblrs)
Please post the link to the image url! 

FOR FONTS: I do not have a list of the ones i am using but if you would like a specific font, put it in the extras!




```
✦[b]Town info[/b]✦
[B]Mayor name:[/b]
[b]Town name:[/b]
[b]Friend code (optional):[/b]
[b]Dream code (optional):[/b]

✦[b]Villager Information[/b]✦
(Please remember that even with the largest sig size, i can only fit 10 villagers! Indicate any combination you would like)
[i]I can include any combination, just list it[/i]
[b]Villagers currently:[/b]
[b]Dream villagers:[/b]
[b]If not, what villagers do you want:[/b]
[b]Do you want names under them?:[/b]

✦[b]Style information[/b]✦
[i]I can choose for you if you can't decide![/i]
[b]Background:[/b]
[b]Borders (text and outside border):[/b]
[b]Shape:[/b]
[b]Gradient text/border?:[/b]

✦[b]Anything else?:[/b]
```


----------



## fup10k (Feb 22, 2015)

*Will be graphics heavy!*
*NOTE: FOR SIGNATURE EDITS, THEY ARE IN THE THREAD ITSELF AND NOT PUT UNDER PICKUP. LET ME KNOW IF YOU HAVE TROUBLE FINDING THEM*



Spoiler: Pickup!!!: Delibird














Spoiler: ALL Signatures made


































































































































​


----------



## fup10k (Feb 22, 2015)

just in case


----------



## fup10k (Feb 23, 2015)

Okay.... i think i'm good to open now


----------



## fup10k (Feb 23, 2015)

Lowered to 75tbt because i think that's more fair~


----------



## kelsa (Feb 23, 2015)

can I just say those are so stinkin' cute


----------



## fup10k (Feb 23, 2015)

kelsa said:


> can I just say those are so stinkin' cute



Aww thank you!! I really appreciate it ;3;


----------



## kelsa (Feb 23, 2015)

fup10k said:


> Aww thank you!! I really appreciate it ;3;



i'll definitely commission one when I can figure out which villagers I want in it ^^


----------



## fup10k (Feb 23, 2015)

kelsa said:


> i'll definitely commission one when I can figure out which villagers I want in it ^^



Ahh that's exciting <3 Just fill out the form when you're ready


----------



## fup10k (Feb 23, 2015)

bumping up~


----------



## piichinu (Feb 23, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -

✦*Town info*✦
*Mayor name:* Claire
*Town name:* Sh?teleg
*Friend code (optional):* 1263-7179-8381
*Dream code (optional):*

✦*Villager Information*✦
_I can include any combination, just list it_
*Villagers currently:*
*Dream villagers:* Ruby, Carmen, Dotty, Bunnie, Genji, Coco, Francine, Chrissy, Bonbon, Cole
*If not, what villagers do you want:*
*Do you want names under them?:* nope

✦*Style information*✦
_I can choose for you if you can't decide!_
*Background:* http://merrigo.tumblr.com/post/99289434741/weekend-wind-down
*Borders (text and outside border):* could I get one with and without? I'm not sure which looks better ;U;
*Shape:* cloud
*Gradient text/border?:* no ty!!

✦*Anything else?:* NOPE *u*


----------



## fup10k (Feb 23, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ✦*Town info*✦
> *Mayor name:* Claire
> ...



AAAAH THAT BG that is so cute!!! 
I'll start when i get a chance <3<3 I'm excited for this

EDIT: aaaaah oh no ;A; she had this on her faq
"Can your art be used for ..
Please don?t use my original art or art that?s up in my shop :x" 

do you think you could find something else? I try to source whenever i can


----------



## inkling (Feb 23, 2015)

good luck with your shop! I'm just browsing bc I need I sig soon!


----------



## KantoKraze (Feb 23, 2015)

✦*Town info*✦
*Mayor name:* Pilar
*Town name:* Ahoge
*Friend code (optional):* 4227-2414-4103
*Dream code (optional):* 5900-4346-9277

✦*Villager Information*✦
_I can include any combination, just list it_ elvis/ankha cookie/lucky diana/julian
*Villagers currently:* elvis, julian, cookie, lucky, maple, diana, marshal, ankha, chief, merengue
*Dream villagers:* NA
*If not, what villagers do you want:*
*Do you want names under them?:* no

✦*Style information*✦
_I can choose for you if you can't decide!_
*Background:* http://31.media.tumblr.com/4d30032c533701d444d0218ed4d42728/tumblr_nj2daz7uxh1qc2xm1o1_500.gif
*Borders (text and outside border):* without *w*
*Shape:* cloud
*Gradient text/border?:* no thankq!

✦*Anything else?:* nope! :3


Can you please walk me through BTB? I'm pretty new here *n*


----------



## piichinu (Feb 23, 2015)

fup10k said:


> AAAAH THAT BG that is so cute!!!
> I'll start when i get a chance <3<3 I'm excited for this
> 
> EDIT: aaaaah oh no ;A; she had this on her faq
> ...



Ooh I had no idea thanks for telling me!! Could you find something cute for me? I dunno ;v;


----------



## fup10k (Feb 23, 2015)

KantoKraze said:


> ✦*Town info*✦
> *Mayor name:* Pilar
> *Town name:* Ahoge
> *Friend code (optional):* 4227-2414-4103
> ...



BTB is just forum currency! the transaction rate to IGB (in game bells) hovers around 8mil per 100 btb  It's easier to use than IGB though, so most people prefer to use it to buy things. 

Also, for your background, do you have anything animated? I don't really like using non-animated backgrounds (see first post)



Bunnee said:


> Ooh I had no idea thanks for telling me!! Could you find something cute for me? I dunno ;v;



I can try my best! (If you don't like it i'll change it lol)
Any general idea of what you were looking for? maybe? ;3;


----------



## piichinu (Feb 24, 2015)

Something nature themed? Like the doggone one in ur sig


----------



## fup10k (Feb 24, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> Something nature themed? Like the doggone one in ur sig












One with and one without!!


----------



## fup10k (Feb 24, 2015)

Buuuuump


----------



## KantoKraze (Feb 24, 2015)

Ah, I see! uwu How do the transactions work, if you don't mind me asking? *w* (thank you so much for your help asdfghjkl

I don't really have anything else lying around, so I'll let you decide. ^w^ (if you have anything with pink in it though, it is quite favored!)


----------



## piichinu (Feb 24, 2015)

fup10k said:


> One with and one without!!



sCREECHES THIS IS SO SO SO SO PERFECT@!!! TYSM AAAAAAAAA

- - - Post Merge - - -

iDK WHICH ONE TO USE oMG


----------



## fup10k (Feb 24, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> sCREECHES THIS IS SO SO SO SO PERFECT@!!! TYSM AAAAAAAAA
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> iDK WHICH ONE TO USE oMG



Ohhhhhhhhh my god I'm so glad you like it!! Thank you so much for having me do it,  it was very fun haha ;3;

- - - Post Merge - - -



KantoKraze said:


> Ah, I see! uwu How do the transactions work, if you don't mind me asking? *w* (thank you so much for your help asdfghjkl
> 
> I don't really have anything else lying around, so I'll let you decide. ^w^ (if you have anything with pink in it though, it is quite favored!)



You can click on my bell amount under my name,  and send the tbt for the signature once I'm done  

I'll get started on your sig as soon as I can!


----------



## kelsa (Feb 25, 2015)

✦*Town info*✦
*Mayor name:* kelsa
*Town name:* Agrestic
*Friend code (optional):* 
*Dream code (optional):*

✦*Villager Information*✦
_I can include any combination, just list it_
*Villagers currently:* Chrissy, Bam, Tangy, Maple, Mira, Merengue
*Dream villagers:* Muffy, Cherry, Static, Lucky
*If not, what villagers do you want:*
*Do you want names under them?:* yes

✦*Style information*✦
_I can choose for you if you can't decide!_
*Background:* http://media.tumblr.com/ed093e4d943fdf9c905e97216b4effe6/tumblr_inline_mr7t38gbC51qz4rgp.gif if that doesnt have enough ground to fit all the villagers then use this one http://www.animaatjes.de/bilder/k/kawaii-scene/animaatjes-kawaii-scene-81658.gif
*Borders (text and outside border):* yes pls
*Shape:* cloud
*Gradient text/border?:* no

✦*Anything else?:*


----------



## fup10k (Feb 25, 2015)

kelsa said:


> ✦*Town info*✦
> *Mayor name:* kelsa
> *Town name:* Agrestic
> *Friend code (optional):*
> ...



Idk if u knew this or not but i've been waiting for someone to request that first bg haha >A> 
Unfortunately i don't think it will work with the cloud border AND having names under them.... but I can definitely try!


----------



## kelsa (Feb 25, 2015)

fup10k said:


> Idk if u knew this or not but i've been waiting for someone to request that first bg haha >A>
> Unfortunately i don't think it will work with the cloud border AND having names under them.... but I can definitely try!



ha glad to be of service then ^^ and okay then you don't have to do the names! those were an after thought anyways


----------



## fup10k (Feb 25, 2015)

kelsa said:


> ha glad to be of service then ^^ and okay then you don't have to do the names! those were an after thought anyways



Sure thing! 
Would you like your villagers interacting with eachother? or just place them where they look nice? lol


----------



## kelsa (Feb 25, 2015)

interacting with each other or whatever you think looks best :]


----------



## piichinu (Feb 25, 2015)

Can I get another with this background? http://smg.photobucket.com/user/tun...Backgrounds/background36.gif.html?sort=2&o=35

- - - Post Merge - - -

✦Town info✦
Mayor name: Claire
Town name: Sh?teleg
Friend code (optional): 1263-7179-8381
Dream code (optional):

✦Villager Information✦
I can include any combination, just list it
Villagers currently:
Dream villagers: Ruby, Carmen, Dotty, Bunnie, Genji, Coco, Francine, Chrissy, Bonbon, Cole
If not, what villagers do you want:
Do you want names under them?: nope

✦Style information✦
I can choose for you if you can't decide!
Background: http://merrigo.tumblr.com/post/99289...kend-wind-down
Borders (text and outside border): could I get one with and without? I'm not sure which looks better ;U;
Shape: cloud
Gradient text/border?: no ty!!

✦Anything else?: NOPE *u*


----------



## fup10k (Feb 25, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> Can I get another with this background? http://smg.photobucket.com/user/tun...Backgrounds/background36.gif.html?sort=2&o=35
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ohhh so cute!! I'll add you to the list too! I'm excited for using that background ;3;


----------



## fup10k (Feb 25, 2015)

KantoKraze said:


> ✦*Town info*✦
> *Mayor name:* Pilar
> *Town name:* Ahoge
> *Friend code (optional):* 4227-2414-4103
> ...








Is this good? n_n

EDIT: the one with the text, lol


----------



## fup10k (Feb 25, 2015)

kelsa said:


> ✦*Town info*✦
> *Mayor name:* kelsa
> *Town name:* Agrestic
> *Friend code (optional):*
> ...








Is this good? 

- - - Post Merge - - -





I also added a different kinda border, depending on what you would want lol


----------



## kelsa (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes omg it's perfect! So cute! Omg idk which to use. Thank you so much!


----------



## fup10k (Feb 25, 2015)

kelsa said:


> Yes omg it's perfect! So cute! Omg idk which to use. Thank you so much!



I'm so glad you like it! thank you for commissioning me n_n let me know if you need anything else


----------



## kelsa (Feb 25, 2015)

omg it's huge ah lol but it looks so cute! thank you again :] i cant get over how cute it is


----------



## fup10k (Feb 25, 2015)

kelsa said:


> omg it's huge ah lol but it looks so cute! thank you again :] i cant get over how cute it is



Yeah the pixel was big enough to do 250px high  You can fit text on the side with a table, if you know how to do that


----------



## kelsa (Feb 25, 2015)

fup10k said:


> Yeah the pixel was big enough to do 250px high  You can fit text on the side with a table, if you know how to do that



iiiii do not, but i'll keep that in mind if so ever i learn what that is lol


----------



## fup10k (Feb 25, 2015)

kelsa said:


> iiiii do not, but i'll keep that in mind if so ever i learn what that is lol




```
[TABLE="width: 714"]
[TR]
[TD]Left Area![/TD]
[TD]Right area![/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
```

like that 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunnee said:


> Can I get another with this background? http://smg.photobucket.com/user/tun...Backgrounds/background36.gif.html?sort=2&o=35
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...







Finished~~~ let me know what you think ;3;


----------



## kelsa (Feb 26, 2015)

thanks! I used to be html savvy yeeears ago but only the very basics stuck with me. Would you mind my asking what program you use with the gifs? I can't find any that don't just turn them into jpegs.


----------



## fup10k (Feb 26, 2015)

kelsa said:


> thanks! I used to be html savvy yeeears ago but only the very basics stuck with me. Would you mind my asking what program you use with the gifs? I can't find any that don't just turn them into jpegs.



I use photoshop CC


----------



## kelsa (Feb 26, 2015)

awesome, thank you~


----------



## piichinu (Feb 26, 2015)

fup10k said:


> ```
> [TABLE="width: 714"]
> [TR]
> [TD]Left Area![/TD]
> ...



SCREAMS U ALWAYS make these SO CUTE!! Sending tbt


----------



## fup10k (Feb 26, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> SCREAMS U ALWAYS make these SO CUTE!! Sending tbt



Aww bb I'm so glad you like it ;3; let me know if you ever need anything else


----------



## Goop (Feb 26, 2015)

Ahhh these are so cute ;v;
When I get enough tbt I'm definitely ordering!!​


----------



## fup10k (Feb 26, 2015)

bump


----------



## SweetT (Feb 26, 2015)

could I do two like you have doggone and rosewind? And if so how much..same shapes


----------



## Locket (Feb 27, 2015)

✦*Town info*✦
*Mayor name:Summer*
*Town name:RedBrick*
*Friend code (optional):4656-8676-8023*
*Dream code (optional):N/A*

✦*Villager Information*✦
_I can include any combination, just list it_
*Villagers currently:Merry, Chief, Peaches, Jeremiah, Blanche, Hazel, Curlos, Jay, Kitt*
*Dream villagers:None*
*If not, what villagers do you want:Not really any specific villager*
*Do you want names under them?lease*

✦*Style information*✦
_I can choose for you if you can't decide!_
*Background:Something related to food*
*Borders (text and outside border):Anything*
*Shape:Cloud*
*Gradient text/border?:Anything*

✦*Anything else?: *


----------



## fup10k (Feb 27, 2015)

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> ✦*Town info*✦
> *Mayor name:Summer*
> *Town name:RedBrick*
> *Friend code (optional):4656-8676-8023*
> ...








Do you like it?? It's a little different than my other ones just because i didn't have a pixel bg lying around so i had to paste together one. 
Let me know if you want anything changed!


----------



## Locket (Feb 27, 2015)

fup10k said:


> Do you like it?? It's a little different than my other ones just because i didn't have a pixel bg lying around so i had to paste together one.
> Let me know if you want anything changed!



ITS PERFECT!


----------



## fup10k (Feb 27, 2015)

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> ITS PERFECT!



ohhh i'm so glad you like it!!! ;3; It was a little different so i was worried lol. 

that will be 75tbt <3 let me know if you need anything else!


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 27, 2015)

✦*Town info*✦
*Mayor name:*John
*Town name:*Zestiria
*Friend code (optional):*2208-5262-5373
*Dream code (optional):* Coming soon

✦*Villager Information*✦
_I can include any combination, just list it_
*Villagers currently:* Ken, Rolf, Phoebe, Octavian, Bob, Chevre, Amelia, Peanut, Bam, Whitney
*Dream villagers:* N/A
*If not, what villagers do you want:* N/A
*Do you want names under them?:* no

✦*Style information*✦
_I can choose for you if you can't decide!_
*Background:* http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v244/tunie_73/Animal Crossing/Backgrounds/background6.gif
*Borders (text and outside border):* no
*Shape:* Leaf
*Gradient text/border?:* no

✦*Anything else?:*

Can you put the text outside the border, while the villagers are inside the border?


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 27, 2015)

Come on, reply to me already...


----------



## fup10k (Feb 27, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Come on, reply to me already...



?? I haven't gotten a chance to lol.  Patience is a virtue.  
I won't be able to fit the text on the outside if I use the whole gif for the leaf. It's already 250px high and will go over forum requirements.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 27, 2015)

fup10k said:


> ?? I haven't gotten a chance to lol.  Patience is a virtue.
> I won't be able to fit the text on the outside if I use the whole gif for the leaf. It's already 250px high and will go over forum requirements.



I meant right beside the leaf. As in not above or below it.


----------



## fup10k (Feb 27, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> I meant right beside the leaf. As in not above or below it.



Uhmmmm? I can try but I can't promise it will look good.  What size do you want the leaf.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 27, 2015)

fup10k said:


> Uhmmmm? I can try but I can't promise it will look good.  What size do you want the leaf.



On second thought, Can you do a rounded rectangle shape with the character names and the text in the signature?


----------



## fup10k (Feb 27, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> On second thought, Can you do a rounded rectangle shape with the character names and the text in the signature?



Yeah, I could fit everything with that.


----------



## Locket (Feb 27, 2015)

fup10k said:


> Yeah, I could fit everything with that.



I just noticed something, you spelled Curlos as Curlo and that isn't Curlos. Curlos:http://ts1.mm.bing.net/th?id=HN.608031532659772406&w=233&h=186&c=7&rs=1&qlt=90&o=4&pid=1.7


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 27, 2015)

fup10k said:


> Yeah, I could fit everything with that.



Then I'll just send you payment...

Also, put the villagers along the forest path.


----------



## fup10k (Feb 27, 2015)

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> I just noticed something, you spelled Curlos as Curlo and that isn't Curlos. Curlos:http://ts1.mm.bing.net/th?id=HN.608031532659772406&w=233&h=186&c=7&rs=1&qlt=90&o=4&pid=1.7



So that's curlos's actual villager sprite appears to be missing from the site i am getting them from, the only other similar one i found is


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 27, 2015)

fup10k said:


> So that's curlos's actual villager sprite appears to be missing from the site i am getting them from, the only other similar one i found is



Did you get my payment?


----------



## fup10k (Feb 27, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Did you get my payment?



Yes, but i just finished your sig so i was just going to wait until i uploaded it to answer. 





Good? There is still room to add more text if you would like


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 27, 2015)

fup10k said:


> Yes, but i just finished your sig so i was just going to wait until i uploaded it to answer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One problem. You left the dither on. Nikki always seemed to do that too. I could tell because Octavian has these weird spots on him, and Bob has this too.

Also, could you add in the timezone and native fruit from my previous signature?
Timezone is Atlantic Standard and Native fruit is the orange.


----------



## fup10k (Feb 27, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> One problem. You left the dither on. Nikki always seemed to do that too.







is that better?


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 27, 2015)

fup10k said:


> is that better?



Nice. Could you take in mind the stuff I edited in my previous post too?

Also, I'm a nut to detail so don't be surprised if I see something off.


----------



## fup10k (Feb 27, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Nice. Could you take in mind the stuff I edited in my previous post too?
> 
> Also, I'm a nut to detail so don't be surprised if I see something off.







better?


----------



## fup10k (Feb 27, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Nice. Could you take in mind the stuff I edited in my previous post too?
> 
> Also, I'm a nut to detail so don't be surprised if I see something off.







better?


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 27, 2015)

fup10k said:


> better?



You double posted.


----------



## fup10k (Feb 27, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> You double posted.



yes, i noticed. I can't fix that now lol

- - - Post Merge - - -


ok i have to go now, just message me back here if you need anything else


----------



## fup10k (Feb 28, 2015)

bump


----------



## piichinu (Feb 28, 2015)

same info, this bg: http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lt4n49pTIV1qmvaoo.gif

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...022%3B-(0-3)&p=4617431&viewfull=1#post4617431

no outline this time!!


----------



## fup10k (Feb 28, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> same info, this bg: http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lt4n49pTIV1qmvaoo.gif
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...022%3B-(0-3)&p=4617431&viewfull=1#post4617431
> 
> no outline this time!!



Okie dokie! No outline on the text at all or just the borders?


----------



## piichinu (Feb 28, 2015)

is this glitching omg


----------



## Hipster (Feb 28, 2015)

✦*Town info*✦
*Mayor name: Cicily*
*Town name: Harajuka*
*Friend code (optional): 4699-7803-6744*
*Dream code (optional):*

✦*Villager Information*✦
_I can include any combination, just list it_
*Villagers currently: Chrissy, Ankha, Rosie, Marshal, Whitney, Genji, Ken, Muffy, Cookie*
*Dream villagers: N/a*
*If not, what villagers do you want: N/a *
*Do you want names under them?: nope~*

✦*Style information*✦
_I can choose for you if you can't decide!_
*Background:You choose!*
*Borders (text and outside border)lease choose as well cx make it look cutesy*
*Shape: Cloud*
*Gradient text/border?: Yes!*

✦*Anything else?: Nope!*


----------



## piichinu (Feb 28, 2015)

fup10k said:


> Okie dokie! No outline on the text at all or just the borders?



ur post wasnt showing up, but the same as the one in my sig please ;w;


----------



## fup10k (Feb 28, 2015)

piimisu said:


> ur post wasnt showing up, but the same as the one in my sig please ;w;



Okie dokie! Lol


----------



## princesskyndal (Feb 28, 2015)

✦*Town info*✦
*Mayor name: Nyx*
*Town name: Tylwyth*
*Friend code (optional): in sidebar!*
*Dream code (optional): n/a*

✦*Villager Information*✦
*Villagers currently: Fauna, Bruce, Beau, Fang, Julian, Celia, Sylvia, Diva, Biff, Patty *
*Dream villagers: Fauna, Bruce, Beau, Bang, Diana, Zell, Merengue, Marshal, Flora, Flurry*
*If not, what villagers do you want:*
*Do you want names under them?: Only under the current villagers please!*

✦*Style information*✦
*Background: https://33.media.tumblr.com/e678874e7f117afc42e8b4a5f4df8f65/tumblr_nfii87jE9A1rr2r12o1_400.gif *
*Borders (text and outside border): pink, please.*
*Shape: cloud shaped!*
*Gradient text/border?: you decide!*

Thank you so much! I understand if you're too busy to get to this right now! Take all the time in the world and let me know if anything looks funny together. I am definitely open to your artistic interpretation, all your pixels come out PRECIOUS!


----------



## princesskyndal (Mar 1, 2015)

Ahh, I need to withdraw my order! Sorry for the inconvenience...


----------



## fup10k (Mar 1, 2015)

princesskyndal said:


> Ahh, I need to withdraw my order! Sorry for the inconvenience...



Oh that's fine   don't worry about it


----------



## fup10k (Mar 2, 2015)

piimisu said:


> same info, this bg: http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lt4n49pTIV1qmvaoo.gif
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...022%3B-(0-3)&p=4617431&viewfull=1#post4617431
> 
> no outline this time!!







Here you go


----------



## kelsa (Mar 2, 2015)

sorry to bother but could I have the file for mine? I need to update it


----------



## fup10k (Mar 2, 2015)

kelsa said:


> sorry to bother but could I have the file for mine? I need to update it



Sure send me your email


----------



## fup10k (Mar 3, 2015)

bump up
I should get to yours very soon Hipster!!! I'm sorry for the wait, It's been midterms lol


----------



## fup10k (Mar 3, 2015)

Hipster said:


> ✦*Town info*✦
> *Mayor name: Cicily*
> *Town name: Harajuka*
> *Friend code (optional): 4699-7803-6744*
> ...








I hope you like it!!!


----------



## Hipster (Mar 3, 2015)

fup10k said:


> I hope you like it!!!



SQUEAL this is really adorbale tysm !!!


----------



## Nix (Mar 4, 2015)

✦*Town info*✦
*Mayor name:* Alice
*Town name:* Mimsy
*Friend code (optional):* (under my avatar on the left)
*Dream code (optional):*

✦*Villager Information*✦
_I can include any combination, just list it_
*If not, what villagers do you want:* Ankha, Beau, Bruce, Felicity, Genji, Julian, Lucky, Merengue, Mira, Stitches.
*Do you want names under them?:* Yes. 

✦*Style information*✦
_I can choose for you if you can't decide!_
*Background:* x
*Borders (text and outside border):* Outside border thin and gold and text border gold too?
*Shape:* Full image. (Like your example of Harmony)
*Gradient text/border?:* Border for text over the red umbrella = the blue on the top of the blue umbrella. Vice versa over the blue umbrella. I like the text used for Claire of ****eleg. o:

✦*Anything else?:* Can you do a transparent white strip like the one Kitsune does for his signatures? o: I'd like the villagers in two rows of 5 with white strips under them for names. Click for what I'm talking about. Check please? C: I like paying in advance. xD


----------



## fup10k (Mar 4, 2015)

Hipster said:


> SQUEAL this is really adorbale tysm !!!


I'm glad you like it!!, 



Nix said:


> ✦*Town info*✦
> *Mayor name:* Alice
> *Town name:* Mimsy
> *Friend code (optional):* (under my avatar on the left)
> ...



Lol,  that all sounds fine. Yeah and I know how to make white strips (it's literally just a transparent rectangle shape lol)  so I can do that.    and,  I'd still prefer if you'd pay after but I will be finished soon probably so it's up to you


----------



## fup10k (Mar 4, 2015)

I figured you meant the umbrella bg vs. the one that you linked lol.  I hope this is ok. Let me know if you need me to change anything
(Also I have done 3 sigs for the person you mentioned....so.... i just went with the first font of theirs lol.)


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 4, 2015)

Could you please change Phoebe to Mira for me? I'm going to try and do the 16 villager cycle for her.


----------



## fup10k (Mar 4, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Could you please change Phoebe to Mira for me? I'm going to try and do the 16 villager cycle for her.







Here you go


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 4, 2015)

fup10k said:


> Here you go



Thanks, I won't be able to change it until I get home, since I'm staying at a hotel with only an iPad.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And my 3DS.


----------



## VioletPrincess (Mar 4, 2015)

Think it is time for me to get another signature done. I will need a couple done but I will start with my main town first.
✦*Town info*✦
*Mayor name:*Sakura
*Town name:*Primrose
*Friend code (optional):*None
*Dream code (optional):*None (have had it change 2 times T_T)

✦*Villager Information*✦
_I can include any combination, just list it_
*Villagers currently:*Pashmina, Genji, Marhsal, Diana, Rosie, Willow, Beau, Skye, Bam & Fauna
*Dream villagers:*Dream Team assembled 
*If not, what villagers do you want:*None
*Do you want names under them?:*No

✦*Style information*✦
_I can choose for you if you can't decide!_Cloud
*Background:*http://smg.photobucket.com/user/tun...Backgrounds/background56.gif.html?sort=2&o=55
*Borders (text and outside border):*I would like an outside border but not sure what colour to ask for. Whatever looks good with the background.
*Shape:*Cloud
*Gradient text/border?:*If it looks good then ok

✦*Anything else?:*Not sure. Its been awhile since I have requested a signature. Make it look neat and cute.


----------



## fup10k (Mar 4, 2015)

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Think it is time for me to get another signature done. I will need a couple done but I will start with my main town first.
> ✦*Town info*✦
> *Mayor name:*Sakura
> *Town name:*Primrose
> ...








Let me know if there is anything you would like to change


----------



## VioletPrincess (Mar 4, 2015)

OMG That is adorable : O  ok I can't believe I cant remember my own villagers. Its Muffy not Willow  Also I see Julian in there making 11 villagers. OOps. Other than that it is perfect. No adorable! Thank you so much.


----------



## fup10k (Mar 4, 2015)

SakuraPrimrose said:


> OMG That is adorable : O  ok I can't believe I cant remember my own villagers. Its Muffy not Willow  Also I see Julian in there making 11 villagers. OOps. Other than that it is perfect. No adorable! Thank you so much.



Woops! I don't know why he's in there lol. I'll change them out now!

- - - Post Merge - - -





Here you go!


----------



## Nix (Mar 4, 2015)

fup10k said:


> I figured you meant the umbrella bg vs. the one that you linked lol.  I hope this is ok. Let me know if you need me to change anything
> (Also I have done 3 sigs for the person you mentioned....so.... i just went with the first font of theirs lol.)



I actually meant blue over the red umbrella and red over the blue umbrella but that works very nicely, I love it! How much will that be? 

Also, do you know how to rotate signatures upon a page refresh?


----------



## fup10k (Mar 4, 2015)

Nix said:


> I actually meant blue over the red umbrella and red over the blue umbrella but that works very nicely, I love it! How much will that be?



I'll fix it if you want me to   it's just 75 BTB lol

Oh I think there's a website for it! I'm not sure myself though


----------



## Nix (Mar 4, 2015)

No that's perfect.  Is there? o.o I wonder what it is. xD I have multiple signatures now....and I want to order another from you. ouo Same style just different background/colors.


----------



## fup10k (Mar 4, 2015)

I think there's some threads about it somewhere.  I will let you know if I ever find out.  And I would be happy to do another sig for you whenever you would like lol


----------



## Nix (Mar 4, 2015)

✦*Town info*✦
*Mayor name:* Alice
*Town name:* Mimsy
*Friend code (optional):* Under my name to the left.
*Dream code (optional):*

✦*Villager Information*✦
_I can include any combination, just list it_
*If not, what villagers do you want:* Ankha, Bam, Beau, Bruce, Felicity, Julian, Lucky, Merengue, Mira, Stitches.
*Do you want names under them?:* Yes

✦*Style information*✦
_I can choose for you if you can't decide!_
*Background:*x
*Borders (text and outside border):* Yepp, same as last time. ouo
*Shape:* Full-image. Save size as last signature.
*Gradient text/border?:* Yes.

✦*Anything else?:* Could you pick the font/colors for me again? C: I liked what you did last time. ^^ Also, Genji just moved in and I don't feel like doing a 16 villager cycle so I'm switching him for Bam in my town. Mind editing that on the last signature I requested for you? I'll throw in a 10 bell tip once you finish this signature.


----------



## fup10k (Mar 5, 2015)

Nix said:


> ✦*Town info*✦
> *Mayor name:* Alice
> *Town name:* Mimsy
> *Friend code (optional):* Under my name to the left.
> ...



You don't  have to tip,  I can change it.   it might be a day or two before I can get to this sig though


----------



## Maris82084 (Mar 6, 2015)

✦*Town info*✦
*Mayor name:*Marissa
*Town name:*LakeTown
*Friend code (optional):*0387-9842-3894
*Dream code (optional):*

✦*Villager Information*✦
_I can include any combination, just list it_
*Villagers currently:*Stitches, Diana, Bianca, Chief, Cheri, Coco, Leonardo, Mira, Marshal, Eugene
*Dream villagers:*Bianca, Cheri, Chief, Leonardo, Stitches, Mira, Maple, Marshal, Diana
*If not, what villagers do you want:*
*Do you want names under them?:*no

✦*Style information*✦
_I can choose for you if you can't decide!_
*Background:*Your Background 28
*Borders (text and outside border):* no
*Shape:*Any
*Gradient text/border?:*Any

✦*Anything else?:* Is it possible to add my fruit, a perfect apple?


----------



## fup10k (Mar 6, 2015)

Maris82084 said:


> ✦*Town info*✦
> *Mayor name:*Marissa
> *Town name:*LakeTown
> *Friend code (optional):*0387-9842-3894
> ...



I won't be able to fit all of the villagers on that background. Could you limit it to just the villagers you would like on the sig? Usually, i can only fit 10.


----------



## Maris82084 (Mar 6, 2015)

yes, just my current villagers is great thank you.


----------



## fup10k (Mar 6, 2015)

Maris82084 said:


> yes, just my current villagers is great thank you.



Sure  I'll post it here once i am done. It will probably all be done by tonight.


----------



## fup10k (Mar 6, 2015)

Nix said:


> ✦*Town info*✦
> *Mayor name:* Alice
> *Town name:* Mimsy
> *Friend code (optional):* Under my name to the left.
> ...












(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ


----------



## fup10k (Mar 6, 2015)

Maris82084 said:


> ✦*Town info*✦
> *Mayor name:*Marissa
> *Town name:*LakeTown
> *Friend code (optional):*0387-9842-3894
> ...







I hope you like it


----------



## Nix (Mar 6, 2015)

fup10k said:


> (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ




Uhoh, spot the typo. ouo


----------



## fup10k (Mar 6, 2015)

Nix said:


> Uhoh, spot the typo. ouo







 (?・◡・｀  woopsie lol


----------



## Nix (Mar 6, 2015)

Hahahah. x3 <3 They're both beautiful though.


----------



## fup10k (Mar 6, 2015)

Nix said:


> Hahahah. x3 <3 They're both beautiful though.



I'm glad you like them!!! thank you for ordering again <3


----------



## Nix (Mar 6, 2015)

You're welcome.


----------



## Nix (Mar 7, 2015)

Could you pm me when the typo is fixed please?


----------



## NessCuddles (Mar 7, 2015)

✦*Town info*✦
*Mayor name:*Nessie
*Town name:*New Leaf
*Friend code (optional):*4742-5822-3536
*Dream code (optional):*

✦*Villager Information*✦
_I can include any combination, just list it_
*Villagers currently:*Stitches, Whitney, Bam, Mira, Chief, Marshal, Felicity, Lolly, Julian
*Dream villagers: *Beau, Stitches, Whitney, Bam, Mira, Chief, Marshal, Lolly, Julian, Rosie
*If not, what villagers do you want:*
*Do you want names under them?:*No

✦*Style information*✦
_I can choose for you if you can't decide!_
*Background:*Any BG with cherry blossoms (love cherry blossoms) I cant choose >w<
*Borders (text and outside border):*Sure
*Shape:*Cloud
*Gradient text/border?:*Sure

✦*Anything else?:*Can you put in my town fruit? They're Oranges :3 Anything else you can choose <3 (colors and stuffs) This will be my first Siggy XD I just want something pretty and cute


----------



## fup10k (Mar 7, 2015)

Nix said:


> Could you pm me when the typo is fixed please?



?? I fixed it when you pointed it out lol. Merengue right? Lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nessiechan said:


> ✦*Town info*✦
> *Mayor name:*Nessie
> *Town name:*New Leaf
> *Friend code (optional):*4742-5822-3536
> ...



Would you want your current or dream villagers? I can only fit 10


----------



## Maris82084 (Mar 7, 2015)

I love it, thank you.


----------



## fup10k (Mar 7, 2015)

Maris82084 said:


> I love it, thank you.



I'm glad  I had fun with it! Let me know if you need anything else


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey, photoshop decided not to show my signature now for some reason.


----------



## fup10k (Mar 7, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Hey, photoshop decided not to show my signature now for some reason.



Did you save it? I recommend uploading it yourself so my bandwidth doesn't run out. 
I'll upload it again once I'm home but please save it an upload on your own after


----------



## KantoKraze (Mar 7, 2015)

ah, i think photobucket deleted it or something.. would you mind reposting mine..?


----------



## NessCuddles (Mar 7, 2015)

fup10k said:


> ?? I fixed it when you pointed it out lol. Merengue right? Lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Current then ^^


----------



## Timegear (Mar 7, 2015)

Ohmigosh, these are so lovely~

✦*Town info*✦
*Mayor name:* Timegear
*Town name:* Solstice
*Friend code (optional):* 3067-5310-8798
*Dream code (optional):*

✦*Villager Information*✦
_I can include any combination, just list it_
*Villagers currently:* Carmen, Pompom, Yuka, Grizzly, Pekoe, Lobo, Kody, Phoebe, Peck, and Kyle
*Dream villagers:* Carmen, Pompom, Pekoe, Fang, Marshal, Peck, Whitney, Diana, Julian, and Poppy
*If not, what villagers do you want:* Could you please put my dreamies in the sig? o:
*Do you want names under them?:* No thank you!

✦*Style information*✦
_I can choose for you if you can't decide!_
*Background:* This one please! 
*Borders (text and outside border):* Outside border: White please!
Text: Could the text be a light pink with a white border?
*Shape:* Cloud! 
*Gradient text/border?:* Not really sure what this is asking..

✦*Anything else?:* Could you do the same font as in the "Doggone" example? If not is completely fine though.

If there's anything I should change(or I forgetten, lol), please let me know. Should I pay you before or after I recieve the signature, by the way?
Thank you so much for taking the time to read all of this. I'm very patient so there isn't really any rush. c:


----------



## NessCuddles (Mar 7, 2015)

Nessiechan said:


> ✦*Town info*✦
> *Mayor name:*Nessie
> *Town name:*New Leaf
> *Friend code (optional):*4742-5822-3536
> ...



Oh! I also like pink and blue  Just thought I'd say that since i didnt think about it last night XD


----------



## Roselia (Mar 7, 2015)

✦*Town info*✦
*Mayor name:*Alyssa
*Town name:*Rosetta
*Friend code (optional):*
*Dream code (optional):*

✦*Villager Information*✦
_I can include any combination, just list it_
*Villagers currently:*
*Dream villagers:*Hamphrey, Bam, Stitches, Zucker, Flurry, Felicity, Kyle, Yuka, Hazel
*If not, what villagers do you want:*
*Do you want names under them?:* No

✦*Style information*✦
_I can choose for you if you can't decide!_
*Background:*this one please c:
*Borders (text and outside border):* Yes
*Shape:*
*Gradient text/border?:* I'm not sure what this means, sorry ; o ;

✦*Anything else?:*I'd like for my villagers to be placed like this
You can also choose text colors and ect c:


----------



## Finnian (Mar 7, 2015)

✦*Town info*✦
*Mayor name:* Finnian
*Town name:* Artisans
*Friend code (optional):* nah
*Dream code (optional):* nah

✦*Villager Information*✦
_I can include any combination, just list it_
*Villagers currently:* Chief, Olaf, Penelope, Aurora, Shep, Pashmina,  Mitzi
*Dream villagers:* ;v; None currently.
*If not, what villagers do you want:*
*Do you want names under them?:* No thank you!

✦*Style information*✦
_I can choose for you if you can't decide!_ You choose!
*Background:* You choose! Your pictures aren't working!
*Borders (text and outside border):* You choose!
*Shape:* You choose!
*Gradient text/border?:* Yes please!

✦*Anything else?:* Your pictures are not working, and I couldn't find anything saying if you ere open or not, so I'm posting anyway. Let me know!


----------



## fup10k (Mar 7, 2015)

Sooo sorry. People keep direct linking lol. 
I'll fix this later tonight or tomorrow ;A; sorry!


----------



## fup10k (Mar 8, 2015)

ok! So we are fixed for this moment, lol. I'll spend the rest of the night fixing my other thread and work on sigs in the morning ;A;


----------



## Finnian (Mar 8, 2015)

fup10k said:


> ok! So we are fixed for this moment, lol. I'll spend the rest of the night fixing my other thread and work on sigs in the morning ;A;



Good luck!
;v;


----------



## Nix (Mar 8, 2015)

fup10k said:


> ?? I fixed it when you pointed it out lol. Merengue right? Lol



No, it was Bam two times. x3


----------



## fup10k (Mar 8, 2015)

Nix said:


> No, it was Bam two times. x3



i saw your mail n_n I fixed it last night, your sig is under the pickup spoiler on the 2nd post now
thank you!


----------



## UtopiaJ (Mar 8, 2015)

OK I have to have one!! Sooooo cute!

✦*Town info*✦
*Mayor name:* Janice (but please just use J)
*Town name:* Utopia 
*Friend code (optional):*
*Dream code (optional): 4200-2215-7361*

✦*Villager Information*✦
_I can include any combination, just list it_
*Villagers currently:* Merengue, Fauna, Muffy, Elvis, Zucker, Penelope, Purrl (These are the current villagers I want to show)
*Dream villagers:* Teddy, Julian, Mint
*If not, what villagers do you want:* Please include my 7 current villagers plus my 3 dreamies!
*Do you want names under them?: Nope*

✦*Style information*✦
_I can choose for you if you can't decide!_
*Background:* I have a food/sweets themed town. So anything along those lines would be great!
*Borders (text and outside border):* Whatever matches the background.
*Shape:* cloud shape please!
*Gradient text/border?:* I'll leave that up to you depending on the colours you choose for the background!

✦*Anything else?:* Nope have at it!

EDIT: Oops the slots were empty when I saw the thread. Weird! Feel free to ignore this! Sorry about that...


----------



## fup10k (Mar 8, 2015)

Timegear said:


> Ohmigosh, these are so lovely~
> 
> ✦*Town info*✦
> *Mayor name:* Timegear
> ...



Pay after! And I can do that font 
I just need to know if you'd rather your current villagers or dream villagers. I can not do more than 10 on a signature. 



Roselia said:


> ✦*Town info*✦
> *Mayor name:*Alyssa
> *Town name:*Rosetta
> *Friend code (optional):*
> ...



Sure!  that all sounds good n_n



Finnian said:


> ✦*Town info*✦
> *Mayor name:* Finnian
> *Town name:* Artisans
> *Friend code (optional):* nah
> ...



I'll accept even though technically i was full lol  
My images are up again if you would like to choose your bg!

- - - Post Merge - - -



UtopiaJ said:


> OK I have to have one!! Sooooo cute!
> 
> ✦*Town info*✦
> *Mayor name:* Janice (but please just use J)
> ...



that's fine lol, I had just changed it n_n i can do yours too.


----------



## UtopiaJ (Mar 8, 2015)

Oh thank you! So I wasn't going crazy! That's good to know ^-^; 

So shall I pay up front or is it at delivery?


----------



## fup10k (Mar 8, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> Oh thank you! So I wasn't going crazy! That's good to know ^-^;
> 
> So shall I pay up front or is it at delivery?



please pay once i'm finished n_n I don't really like being paid first lol (Just in case something happens and i will not be able to finish soon, i'd rather not have to remember to return any tbt  ;A; )


----------



## UtopiaJ (Mar 8, 2015)

fup10k said:


> please pay once i'm finished n_n I don't really like being paid first lol (Just in case something happens and i will not be able to finish soon, i'd rather not have to remember to return any tbt  ;A; )



Haha fair enough! Thanks again :3


----------



## fup10k (Mar 8, 2015)

I have raised the prices to 100tbt. *No one who currently has a slot is obligated to pay above 75tbt* though 
This now comes with unlimited signature updates, and the ability to direct link. I think it's a fair trade!


----------



## Timegear (Mar 8, 2015)

fup10k said:


> Pay after! And I can do that font
> I just need to know if you'd rather your current villagers or dream villagers. I can not do more than 10 on a signature.



My dream villagers please! Thank you for being so flexible >u<


----------



## fup10k (Mar 8, 2015)

Timegear said:


> My dream villagers please! Thank you for being so flexible >u<



No problem! Thank you


----------



## fup10k (Mar 8, 2015)

Timegear said:


> My dream villagers please! Thank you for being so flexible >u<









- - - Post Merge - - -



Roselia said:


> ✦*Town info*✦
> *Mayor name:*Alyssa
> *Town name:*Rosetta
> *Friend code (optional):*
> ...


----------



## Roselia (Mar 8, 2015)

Yay thank you!! It looks really pretty <3

I'll come back soon-ish when I get my dream address c:


----------



## fup10k (Mar 8, 2015)

Roselia said:


> Yay thank you!! It looks really pretty <3
> 
> I'll come back soon-ish when I get my dream address c:



I'm glad you like it n_n you can send payment now

- - - Post Merge - - -



Finnian said:


> ✦*Town info*✦
> *Mayor name:* Finnian
> *Town name:* Artisans
> *Friend code (optional):* nah
> ...







It's pretty different than my other sigs but i've been looking to use this bg lol ;A; let me know if you dont' like it!


----------



## NessCuddles (Mar 8, 2015)

Geez I thought you forgot about me


----------



## fup10k (Mar 8, 2015)

Nessiechan said:


> Geez I thought you forgot about me



I remembered!!! I'm sorry lol.  It should be done by tomorrow definitely ;3; apologies


----------



## Finnian (Mar 8, 2015)

fup10k said:


> Pay after! And I can do that font
> I just need to know if you'd rather your current villagers or dream villagers. I can not do more than 10 on a signature.
> 
> 
> ...


;v; THANK YOU
Anything green with a waterfall?
I saw one like that!


----------



## fup10k (Mar 8, 2015)

Finnian said:


> ;v; THANK YOU
> Anything green with a waterfall?
> I saw one like that!



Ah I actually posted one I just went ahead and made on the front page,  you can choose a different bg if you'd rather? I just wanted an excuse to use that bg lol


----------



## piichinu (Mar 8, 2015)

✦Town info✦
Mayor name: Claire
Town name: Sh?teleg
Friend code (optional): 1263-7179-8381
Dream code (optional):

✦Villager Information✦
I can include any combination, just list it
Villagers currently:
Dream villagers: Ruby, Carmen, Dotty, Bunnie, Genji, Coco, Francine, Chrissy, Bonbon, Cole
If not, what villagers do you want:
Do you want names under them?: nope

✦Style information✦
I can choose for you if you can't decide!
Background: http://oi57.tinypic.com/9gkaxl.jpg
Borders (text and outside border): nope, just like the one in my sig please ;v;
Shape: cloud
Gradient text/border?: no ty!!

✦Anything else?: NOPE *u*


----------



## Hipster (Mar 9, 2015)

Hai! Do you know if you can re-link or send me my sig on pm I think photobucket removed it ;v; thanks!


----------



## UtopiaJ (Mar 9, 2015)

OMG I can't wait for my sig, all of these look so adorable!


----------



## Timegear (Mar 9, 2015)

fup10k said:


>



It's so pretty I can't express how happy I am. Thank you so much !!!


----------



## NessCuddles (Mar 9, 2015)

Such waiting lol xD


----------



## fup10k (Mar 9, 2015)

Nessiechan said:


> Such waiting lol xD



I'm actually working on it now while i'm in class lol ;3; I've been stuck on my phone all day


----------



## NessCuddles (Mar 9, 2015)

fup10k said:


> I'm actually working on it now while i'm in class lol ;3; I've been stuck on my phone all day



Oh, well then thanks ^^ If thats the case, Tyt


----------



## fup10k (Mar 9, 2015)

Nessiechan said:


> Oh, well then thanks ^^ If thats the case, Tyt







let me know what you think n_n

- - - Post Merge - - -



piimisu said:


> ✦Town info✦
> Mayor name: Claire
> Town name: Sh?teleg
> Friend code (optional): 1263-7179-8381
> ...



i love that bg <3 I'll let you know when i'm done


----------



## NessCuddles (Mar 9, 2015)

fup10k said:


> let me know what you think n_n
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ah! I love it! You accidently put Rosie in there but its ok because I was gonna adopt her from a friend soon anyways! XD Same for beau but im working on getting beau so.. YOU READ MY MIND lmao


----------



## fup10k (Mar 9, 2015)

Nessiechan said:


> Ah! I love it! You accidently put Rosie in there but its ok because I was gonna adopt her from a friend soon anyways! XD Same for beau but im working on getting beau so.. YOU READ MY MIND lmao



OH i see. I accidentally used your dream list instead of current lmao
let me know if you want me to take anything off.

Oh, and that will be 75tbt (I know my thread says 100 but you ordered before i changed it)


----------



## NessCuddles (Mar 9, 2015)

fup10k said:


> OH i see. I accidentally used your dream list instead of current lmao
> let me know if you want me to take anything off.
> 
> Oh, and that will be 75tbt (I know my thread says 100 but you ordered before i changed it)



I figured, its okay I'd rather you kept it that way anyways since I moved out felicity and gave her to friend and she'll be giving me rosie after i mdone cycling 16 times for beau XD

Edit: and I sent the tbt :3


----------



## Finnian (Mar 9, 2015)

THIS IS LITERALLY THE BEST EVER AHHHH I LOVE IT SO MUCH


----------



## fup10k (Mar 9, 2015)

Finnian said:


> THIS IS LITERALLY THE BEST EVER AHHHH I LOVE IT SO MUCH



I'M REALLY GLAD YOU LIKE IT!


----------



## Hipster (Mar 9, 2015)

Ah! Thank you so much for posting the siggys up again ^.^ <3 Thought I lost mine in the pits of photobucket hehe


----------



## Finnian (Mar 9, 2015)

IT GOES SO PERECTLY WITH MY MY AVATAR AND ART SHOP HNNGGG


----------



## fup10k (Mar 9, 2015)

Hipster said:


> Ah! Thank you so much for posting the siggys up again ^.^ <3 Thought I lost mine in the pits of photobucket hehe


You're very welcome! n-n



Finnian said:


> IT GOES SO PERECTLY WITH MY MY AVATAR AND ART SHOP HNNGGG



YAY! I'm glad I chose right ;a;


----------



## Locket (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey! My signature didn't work! I had it for 2 weeks, then it deleted the photo


----------



## fup10k (Mar 9, 2015)

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> Hey! My signature didn't work! I had it for 2 weeks, then it deleted the photo



That's because you direct linked  
I had a lot of problems with people not uploading it on their own and using all of my bandwidth so I had to switch to tiny url.  

Your sig is in the front page under Complete sigs


----------



## piichinu (Mar 9, 2015)

U should put "save ur sig" in the rules


----------



## fup10k (Mar 9, 2015)

piimisu said:


> U should put "save ur sig" in the rules



Nah tiny url has unlimited bandwidth so it doesn't matter anymore


----------



## piichinu (Mar 9, 2015)

I wanna commission U more but I can't find BGs that I like >:


----------



## fup10k (Mar 9, 2015)

piimisu said:


> I wanna commission U more but I can't find BGs that I like >:



I got like 120 uploaded rn but I can find more later. It's hard finding some lol


----------



## Roselia (Mar 10, 2015)

I have my dream address ready to be put in my sig!
4700-5263-0505

I also wanted to ask if you could do a cloud shape version if it's not too much of a problem c:


----------



## fup10k (Mar 10, 2015)

Roselia said:


> I have my dream address ready to be put in my sig!
> 4700-5263-0505
> 
> I also wanted to ask if you could do a cloud shape version if it's not too much of a problem c:



So,  you wanted to change yours to a cloud shape?   I would have to move around some things so could you maybe do 25tbt? If so I can change it


----------



## Roselia (Mar 10, 2015)

fup10k said:


> So,  you wanted to change yours to a cloud shape?   I would have to move around some things so could you maybe do 25tbt? If so I can change it



Sure that's fine! I'd also like a border on it like Kelsa's 

edit: Just sent the 25bells


----------



## fup10k (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm going to start working on more sigs now, thank you for your patience everyone   (?・◡・｀)


----------



## fup10k (Mar 10, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> OK I have to have one!! Sooooo cute!
> 
> ✦*Town info*✦
> *Mayor name:* Janice (but please just use J)
> ...








I hope you like it n_n


----------



## fup10k (Mar 10, 2015)

piimisu said:


> ✦Town info✦
> Mayor name: Claire
> Town name: Sh?teleg
> Friend code (optional): 1263-7179-8381
> ...







Let me know if you want anything changed ;A; 
I tried to make it the same size as your other sig but because it was a bigger bg image, i couldn't fit much. let me know if you want it bigger or no

- - - Post Merge - - -



Roselia said:


> Sure that's fine! I'd also like a border on it like Kelsa's
> 
> edit: Just sent the 25bells








 (● ω ● )


----------



## Roselia (Mar 10, 2015)

Yay! Thank you <3


----------



## fup10k (Mar 10, 2015)

Roselia said:


> Yay! Thank you <3



i'm glad you like it n_n


----------



## Roselia (Mar 10, 2015)

fup10k said:


> i'm glad you like it n_n



I love it~ It's very cute * o *


----------



## UtopiaJ (Mar 11, 2015)

fup10k said:


> I hope you like it n_n



I LOVE IT OMG! IM THROWING MY MONEY AT YOU LIKE RIGHT NOW!!!

THANK YOU SO MUCH >3<


----------



## fup10k (Mar 11, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> I LOVE IT OMG! IM THROWING MY MONEY AT YOU LIKE RIGHT NOW!!!
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH >3<



;a; I'm really really glad you like it omg! Thank you again!


----------



## fup10k (Mar 11, 2015)

bump!


----------



## fup10k (Mar 12, 2015)

morning bump~


----------



## fup10k (Mar 12, 2015)

Bump


----------



## fup10k (Mar 12, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Allycat (Mar 12, 2015)

✦*Town info*✦
*Mayor name:* Allyson
*Town name:* Wonder
*Friend code (optional): 1263-7195-5494
Dream code (optional): N/A

✦Villager Information✦
(Please remember that even with the largest sig size, i can only fit 10 villagers! Indicate any combination you would like)
I can include any combination, just list it
I just want 4 & they are current: marshal, marina, merengue, and gayle
can you add me?: http://i60.tinypic.com/mb7237.gif

✦Style information✦
I can choose for you if you can't decide!
Background: x
Borders (text and outside border): whatever you like
Shape: cloudy
Gradient text/border?: purple to blue? or whatever you like*


----------



## NessCuddles (Mar 13, 2015)

Hey I was wondering if you could update my siggy? All I need is to replace julian with fang


----------



## fup10k (Mar 13, 2015)

Allycat said:


> ✦*Town info*✦
> *Mayor name:* Allyson
> *Town name:* Wonder
> *Friend code (optional): 1263-7195-5494
> ...


*
Sounds great! 



Nessiechan said:



			Hey I was wondering if you could update my siggy? All I need is to replace julian with fang 

Click to expand...


Sure, I can probably get to it later today *


----------



## oreo (Mar 13, 2015)

hi hun! do you do add ons? for example: a chibi art of mine attached to your signature if that is possible? ; w ;


----------



## fup10k (Mar 13, 2015)

milkbae said:


> hi hun! do you do add ons? for example: a chibi art of mine attached to your signature if that is possible? ; w ;



i can i can n_n no extra charge either.


----------



## oreo (Mar 13, 2015)

✦*Town info*✦
*Mayor name:* Betty
*Town name:* Milkydew
*Friend code (optional):* 3711-7419-2687 
*Dream code (optional):*

✦*Villager Information*✦
(Please remember that even with the largest sig size, i can only fit 10 villagers! Indicate any combination you would like)
_I can include any combination, just list it_
*Villagers currently:* 
*Dream villagers:* Zucker, Marina, Fauna, Apple, Mira, Rudy, Fang, Whitney, & Marshal. For Beau! (Can you please put this ice cream on him or beside him? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I would like you to also post the ice cream somewhere in the sky as well! -> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 = cycling for in text format.)
*If not, what villagers do you want:*
*Do you want names under them?:* Nope

✦*Style information*✦
_I can choose for you if you can't decide!_
*Background:*


Spoiler: background










*Borders (text and outside border):* Yes!
*Shape:* Cloud
*Gradient text/border?:* Yes to both! Can I have the colors lilac, baby blue, and bubblegum pink? 

✦*Anything else?:* Please attach this image to the signature! 



Spoiler: art by kyukon











Thank you! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oops! I forgot to mention I want 2 versions. One without the art attached to the sig. I'm sorry for the trouble. ><


----------



## fup10k (Mar 13, 2015)

milkbae said:


> ✦*Town info*✦
> *Mayor name:* Betty
> *Town name:* Milkydew
> *Friend code (optional):* 3711-7419-2687
> ...



this all sounds fine! The only thing is that the chibi is a little large, so it will be off of the image a bit of that's ok  (like, half will be touching, half not. Otherwise I won't be able to fit your villagers as well)


----------



## NessCuddles (Mar 13, 2015)

fup10k said:


> Sure, I can probably get to it later today


Great thanks ^^


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

jeeze your siggys are so perfect im so glad i have one. no seriously i feel so honored.


----------



## fup10k (Mar 13, 2015)

Finnian said:


> jeeze your siggys are so perfect im so glad i have one. no seriously i feel so honored.



awww ;A; i'm so glad you like them~ i appreciate the compliment a lot!


----------



## oreo (Mar 13, 2015)

fup10k said:


> this all sounds fine! The only thing is that the chibi is a little large, so it will be off of the image a bit of that's ok  (like, half will be touching, half not. Otherwise I won't be able to fit your villagers as well)



Yes, I prefer it out of the image. Thanks! n_n


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Mar 13, 2015)

Ahhh cool a form! Kay hold on:
✦Town info✦
Mayor name: M
Town name: Mu
Friend code (optional):1865-1068-2862
Dream code (optional):5900-5223-4762

✦Villager Information✦
I only want Zucker. Like 3 of thems. Is that weird?

✦Style information✦

Background: I like pizza and zelda? I'm not really sure...
*Borders (text and outside border): Not sure?
Shape: Cloud
Gradient text/border?: Uhm yes?

✦Anything else?:
I got a facebook page called: Lazy Octopus Zucker. Can you include that?*


----------



## ardrey (Mar 13, 2015)

✦*Town info*✦
*Mayor name:* Ardrey
*Town name:* Earth
*Friend code (optional):* nope
*Dream code (optional):* nope

✦*Villager Information*✦
(Please remember that even with the largest sig size, i can only fit 10 villagers! Indicate any combination you would like)
_I can include any combination, just list it_
*Villagers currently:*
*Dream villagers:* Phoebe, Ankha, Kabuki, Tangy, O'Hare, Jacques, Stitches, Chester, Coco, Genji 
*If not, what villagers do you want:*
*Do you want names under them?:* Nope

✦*Style information*✦
_I can choose for you if you can't decide!_
*Background:* this one unless you think a different one would look better, in which case i'm ok with that too c:
*Borders (text and outside border):* text border, no outside border
*Shape:* cloud
*Gradient text/border?:* yes please

✦*Anything else?:* nope


----------



## fup10k (Mar 14, 2015)

Allycat said:


> ✦*Town info*✦
> *Mayor name:* Allyson
> *Town name:* Wonder
> *Friend code (optional): 1263-7195-5494
> ...


*





I hope you like it n_n

- - - Post Merge - - -



ardrey said:



			✦Town info✦
Mayor name: Ardrey
Town name: Earth
Friend code (optional): nope
Dream code (optional): nope

✦Villager Information✦
(Please remember that even with the largest sig size, i can only fit 10 villagers! Indicate any combination you would like)
I can include any combination, just list it
Villagers currently:
Dream villagers: Phoebe, Ankha, Kabuki, Tangy, O'Hare, Jacques, Stitches, Chester, Coco, Genji 
If not, what villagers do you want:
Do you want names under them?: Nope

✦Style information✦
I can choose for you if you can't decide!
Background: this one unless you think a different one would look better, in which case i'm ok with that too c:
Borders (text and outside border): text border, no outside border
Shape: cloud
Gradient text/border?: yes please

✦Anything else?: nope 

Click to expand...


love that bg <3 Thank you for ordering

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nessiechan said:



			Hey I was wondering if you could update my siggy? All I need is to replace julian with fang 

Click to expand...






here's your update~! I will delete your old sig now from my tinypic *


----------



## fup10k (Mar 14, 2015)

0pizzachu23 said:


> Ahhh cool a form! Kay hold on:
> ✦Town info✦
> Mayor name: M
> Town name: Mu
> ...


*





I went and finished yours quickly because it was simple enough and i had a cute pizza gif to use 
Let me know if you don't like it or anything*


----------



## fup10k (Mar 14, 2015)

milkbae said:


> ✦*Town info*✦
> *Mayor name:* Betty
> *Town name:* Milkydew
> *Friend code (optional):* 3711-7419-2687
> ...







version 1




Version 2

Let me know what you think


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Mar 14, 2015)

I love it!


----------



## fup10k (Mar 14, 2015)

0pizzachu23 said:


> I love it!



I'm glad!! thank you for the prompt payment n_n


----------



## oreo (Mar 14, 2015)

fup10k said:


> version 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love version 1 so much! Thanks for giving me both versions, dear! So happy with how it turned out. ; w ;
I'm surprised you finished it so quickly!


----------



## fup10k (Mar 14, 2015)

milkbae said:


> I love version 1 so much! Thanks for giving me both versions, dear! So happy with how it turned out. ; w ;
> I'm surprised you finished it so quickly!



I'm glad you like it!!! n_n I was on a bit of a roll tonight haha, i was so annoyed with trying to get dumb villagers to move out (1 hour straight of trying...) that... i just decided to focus my energy on sigs lol. 

Let me know when you need anything changed n_n


----------



## NessCuddles (Mar 14, 2015)

fup10k said:


> I hope you like it n_n
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ahhh Thank you <3 Was hoping I'd make it tho since chief just pinged me to move XD Was gonna ask if you could remove chief, put in fauna next to beau then whitney and fang together but you can do it whenever you feel like it

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also keeping bam too XD


----------



## fup10k (Mar 14, 2015)

Nessiechan said:


> Ahhh Thank you <3 Was hoping I'd make it tho since chief just pinged me to move XD Was gonna ask if you could remove chief, put in fauna next to beau then whitney and fang together but you can do it whenever you feel like it
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also keeping bam too XD



I can do that n-n it might take until tomorrow,  but I'll get to it when I can


----------



## oreo (Mar 14, 2015)

fup10k said:


> I'm glad you like it!!! n_n I was on a bit of a roll tonight haha, i was so annoyed with trying to get dumb villagers to move out (1 hour straight of trying...) that... i just decided to focus my energy on sigs lol.
> 
> Let me know when you need anything changed n_n


awee, i hate having to move out unwanted villagers ; - ;
& thanks girl! ~ c:


----------



## NessCuddles (Mar 14, 2015)

fup10k said:


> I can do that n-n it might take until tomorrow,  but I'll get to it when I can



Take your time ^^


----------



## Allycat (Mar 14, 2015)

fup10k said:


> I hope you like it n_n
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



loooove it! sending tbt now


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 15, 2015)

Could you make the signature a couple of pixels shorter so I can put some text on the side, replace the native fruit with the apple, and put my Dream Address as 4500-5284-7936


----------



## UtopiaJ (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello again, so I was wondering if its ok to put 'DA:' in front of my Dream Address, just to make it more obvious? No rush at all! Just wanted to ask ^^


----------



## piichinu (Mar 16, 2015)

✦*Town info*✦
*Mayor name:* Claire
*Town name:* Sh?teleg
*Friend code (optional):* 1263-7179-8381
*Dream code (optional):*

✦*Villager Information*✦
(Please remember that even with the largest sig size, i can only fit 10 villagers! Indicate any combination you would like)
_I can include any combination, just list it_
*Villagers currently:*
*Dream villagers:*
*If not, what villagers do you want:* dotty, carmen, francine, chrissy, bonbon, genji, ruby, coco, bunnie, and cole
*Do you want names under them?:* nope

✦*Style information*✦
_I can choose for you if you can't decide!_
*Background:* http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ltbm9gS7lO1r27y9no1_500.png
*Borders (text and outside border):* like the one in my sig please
*Shape:* cloud -- IF you can make it look better, a square/rectangle is ok too!
*Gradient text/border?:* nty

✦*Anything else?:* could you try to make it the same size as the one in my sig? also those two little animals, if you could cover them up with my villagers only if it doesnt look awkward. if it does, please dont cover them up at all!

i realize its not animated so if you dont wanna do it you dont have to ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



fup10k said:


> Let me know if you want anything changed ;A;
> I tried to make it the same size as your other sig but because it was a bigger bg image, i couldn't fit much. let me know if you want it bigger or no



Could I have the PSD to move the text around a bit? If not thats okay. but thanks anyway! I forgot to comment on it the colors are gorgeous >W<

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also do you have the one with the mushrooms and houses that you made for me? I wanna add it to me sig but I dont have my main computer atm


----------



## fup10k (Mar 16, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Could you make the signature a couple of pixels shorter so I can put some text on the side, replace the native fruit with the apple, and put my Dream Address as 4500-5284-7936



Sure. I'll get to it when i get a chance. 



UtopiaJ said:


> Hello again, so I was wondering if its ok to put 'DA:' in front of my Dream Address, just to make it more obvious? No rush at all! Just wanted to ask ^^



Sure! n_n



piimisu said:


> ✦*Town info*✦
> *Mayor name:* Claire
> *Town name:* Sh?teleg
> *Friend code (optional):* 1263-7179-8381
> ...



Yes, yes, anddd yes n_n 



http://oi57.tinypic.com/os5nyw.jpg 
there's your mushroom one

just message me your email so i can send you the .PSD for your other one


----------



## UtopiaJ (Mar 16, 2015)

Thank you so much! ^3^


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 16, 2015)

I want my siggie to look just like this only with some different things.




(I'm sorry I'm so picky)
I wanted to just put my dreamies in my siggie, so they are Meregnue, Marshal, Marina and Zucker. I wanted them to be in a 2 by 2 row, I don't want any villagers in the background.
My fc is 2680-9039-3451
and my town is Sweetown, Mayor Eamon
Also I wanted my mayor to be next to my siggie if you do that.
(BUT WAIT THERE'S MORE! *Sorry*)
Also I want pink hearts next to all the villagers (dreamies)
And that's it, sorry for being so picky >.< ♥​


----------



## Lucykieran (Mar 16, 2015)

✦*Town info*✦ 
*Mayor name:* Kieran
*Town name:* Dufftown
*Friend code (optional):* 
*Dream code (optional):*

✦*Villager Information*✦

*Villagers currently:* I have like 9 dreamies, so I know these won't fit...
*Dream villagers:* Julian, Nana, Dora, Gwen, Roald, Hopper, Chevre, Dizzy, Kiki 
Can you specify that I already have Nana, Dora, Kiki, and Chevre?
*Do you want names under them?:* No thanks!

✦*Style information*✦
_I can choose for you if you can't decide!_ 
*Background:* http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m3wkdpZN0c1rodiav.gif
*Borders (text and outside border):* I do want a border! 
*Shape:* Cloud!
*Gradient text/border?:*

✦*Anything else?:* My town is sorta Harry Potter themed, so if it could reflect that as much as possible I would really appreciate it!


----------



## deerui (Mar 17, 2015)

✦*Town info*✦
*Mayor name:* Yui
*Town name:* Shikabon
*Friend code (optional):* 4184-2808-4330

✦*Villager Information*✦
_I can include any combination, just list it_ dreamies only
*Dream villagers:* all deer, I have none xD
*Do you want names under them?:* yeh

✦*Style information*✦
*Background:* i dont know where to find them so this, i guess
*Borders (text and outside border): please make the text white with bkack outline. no white border around sig*
*Shape:* cloud
*Gradient text/border?:* sorry, what is this

✦*Anything else?:*


----------



## fup10k (Mar 17, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> I want my siggie to look just like this only with some different things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I won't be able to make it look just like that,  my apologies lol.  I don't think they'd be very happy walking around with someone with a Sig just like theirs   you can have the same bg but the font and font colors will have to be different.  
Send me a pic of your mayor and I can get started though 



Lucykieran said:


> ✦*Town info*✦
> *Mayor name:* Kieran
> *Town name:* Dufftown
> *Friend code (optional):*
> ...


Sounds great! 



deerui said:


> ✦*Town info*✦
> *Mayor name:* Yui
> *Town name:* Shikabon
> *Friend code (optional):* 4184-2808-4330
> ...



My bg are linked on the front page   this sounds good though


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 17, 2015)

fup10k said:


> I won't be able to make it look just like that,  my apologies lol.  I don't think they'd be very happy walking around with someone with a Sig just like theirs   you can have the same bg but the font and font colors will have to be different.
> Send me a pic of your mayor and I can get started though
> 
> 
> ...



Could you just make it all pink? and I will send you the TBT and pic ♥

Edit: Here's my mayor, it's the one on the left bc my 3DS is dead rn and I just restared so it looks just like that, and if you could put a light pink outline around my mayor that would be fabulous! ♥


Spoiler: My Mayor


----------



## fup10k (Mar 18, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Could you just make it all pink? and I will send you the TBT and pic ♥
> 
> Edit: Here's my mayor, it's the one on the left bc my 3DS is dead rn and I just restared so it looks just like that, and if you could put a light pink outline around my mayor that would be fabulous! ♥
> 
> ...



sounds great! 



I just want to issue a general apology for the wait ;a; I have had a lot of trouble with my laptop lately so its' been hard to find time to finish things
but I have a good break between my classes today so i should be able to get some done!


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 18, 2015)

Hope you didn't forget about me. ;_;


----------



## fup10k (Mar 18, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Hope you didn't forget about me. ;_;



i didn't. n_n i don't have the updates in the slots because there are too many lol.


----------



## fup10k (Mar 19, 2015)

ardrey said:


> ✦*Town info*✦
> *Mayor name:* Ardrey
> *Town name:* Earth
> *Friend code (optional):* nope
> ...







Sorry for the delay! Let me know if you need anything changed

- - - Post Merge - - -



PlasmaPower said:


> Could you make the signature a couple of pixels shorter so I can put some text on the side, replace the native fruit with the apple, and put my Dream Address as 4500-5284-7936







Shortened it as much as i could, here you go!

- - - Post Merge - - -



UtopiaJ said:


> Hello again, so I was wondering if its ok to put 'DA:' in front of my Dream Address, just to make it more obvious? No rush at all! Just wanted to ask ^^







here you go!


----------



## fup10k (Mar 19, 2015)

piimisu said:


> ✦*Town info*✦
> *Mayor name:* Claire
> *Town name:* Sh?teleg
> *Friend code (optional):* 1263-7179-8381
> ...








I did my best to hide the creatures  let me know if you like it and if you need anything changed


----------



## fup10k (Mar 19, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Could you just make it all pink? and I will send you the TBT and pic ♥
> 
> Edit: Here's my mayor, it's the one on the left bc my 3DS is dead rn and I just restared so it looks just like that, and if you could put a light pink outline around my mayor that would be fabulous! ♥
> 
> ...







Chose the pinkest bg i have and made everything as pink as possible lol
let me know if you need anything changed


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 19, 2015)

fup10k said:


> Chose the pinkest bg i have and made everything as pink as possible lol
> let me know if you need anything changed



Love it! ♥ 
Thanksies


----------



## ardrey (Mar 19, 2015)

fup10k said:


> Sorry for the delay! Let me know if you need anything changed



Omigosh that's so cutee I love it, thank you so much :'D I'll send the bells now!


----------



## fup10k (Mar 19, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Love it! ♥
> Thanksies


I'm glad! Let me know if you need anything else



ardrey said:


> Omigosh that's so cutee I love it, thank you so much :'D I'll send the bells now!



I'm so glad you like it! Thank you again


----------



## Dayna (Mar 19, 2015)

I really admire your work! These are super, super cute!


----------



## piichinu (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you so much!


----------



## fup10k (Mar 20, 2015)

Lucykieran said:


> ✦*Town info*✦
> *Mayor name:* Kieran
> *Town name:* Dufftown
> *Friend code (optional):*
> ...







I hope harry potter font was enough!

- - - Post Merge - - -



deerui said:


> ✦*Town info*✦
> *Mayor name:* Yui
> *Town name:* Shikabon
> *Friend code (optional):* 4184-2808-4330
> ...







Here you go!


----------



## Lucykieran (Mar 20, 2015)

It looks great!  Thanks so much!


----------



## Lucykieran (Mar 20, 2015)

Sorry I just noticed but I think you put Friga in instead of Gwen for my dreamies.  Do you think you could switch it?  Also while you're at it do you think you could remove the obtained from Kiki.  When I posted this I was supposed to be getting her but that fell through... I can pay for it, thanks!


----------



## fup10k (Mar 20, 2015)

Lucykieran said:


> Sorry I just noticed but I think you put Friga in instead of Gwen for my dreamies.  Do you think you could switch it?  Also while you're at it do you think you could remove the obtained from Kiki.  When I posted this I was supposed to be getting her but that fell through... I can pay for it, thanks!



I'm sorry! She was right next to gwen on the site i was going off of so i must have accidentally put her instead lol. They do look alike

I fixed it n_n no need to pay. 





- - - Post Merge - - -



Nessiechan said:


> Ahhh Thank you <3 Was hoping I'd make it tho since chief just pinged me to move XD Was gonna ask if you could remove chief, put in fauna next to beau then whitney and fang together but you can do it whenever you feel like it
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also keeping bam too XD







here you go!


----------



## Lucykieran (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks so much!  And I know they are really similar, I didn't even notice at first.


----------



## NessCuddles (Mar 21, 2015)

fup10k said:


> I'm sorry! She was right next to gwen on the site i was going off of so i must have accidentally put her instead lol. They do look alike
> 
> I fixed it n_n no need to pay.
> 
> ...



Yay thanks!


----------



## Delibird (Mar 21, 2015)

Aww, these are super cute! I would love to order one c:

✦*Town info*✦
*Mayor name:* Tessa
*Town name:* Pastoria
*Friend code (optional):* -
*Dream code (optional):* -

✦*Villager Information*✦
(Please remember that even with the largest sig size, i can only fit 10 villagers! Indicate any combination you would like)
_I can include any combination, just list it_
*Villagers currently:* -
*Dream villagers:* -
*If not, what villagers do you want:* Leonardo, Mira, Blanche, Walker, Bangle, Zell, Flurry, Gayle, Hamphrey
*Do you want names under them?:* No thanks

✦*Style information*✦
_I can choose for you if you can't decide!_
*Background:* I can't choose between these two, so you pick which you think would look best! 1 2
*Borders (text and outside border):* I would like a border
*Shape:* Cloud
*Gradient text/border?:* -

✦*Anything else?:* Text and color choice up to you ^^ Thank you in advance! c:


----------



## fup10k (Mar 23, 2015)

Delibird said:


> Aww, these are super cute! I would love to order one c:
> 
> ✦*Town info*✦
> *Mayor name:* Tessa
> ...



This all sounds great! I'll get to it ASAP n_n


----------



## UtopiaJ (Mar 24, 2015)

fup10k said:


> here you go!



Thank you so much! Sorry I've been MIA ^^


----------



## fup10k (Mar 25, 2015)

Delibird said:


> Aww, these are super cute! I would love to order one c:
> 
> ✦*Town info*✦
> *Mayor name:* Tessa
> ...







Sorry for the delay, here you go n_n


----------



## fup10k (Mar 26, 2015)

bump~


----------



## Delibird (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi, I need an update already, sorry for being a dweeb >.< 
Gayle, Hamphrey, and Leonardo no longer live in town, and Big Top, Butch, Roald, and Poppy have moved in! Ahh that's a huge update sorry .-.


----------



## Lucykieran (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi I was just wondering how much you charge to do edits?  I've obtained two more of my dreamies and may be getting another.


----------



## Peebers (Mar 29, 2015)

✦*Town info*✦
*Mayor name:* Chi-chan
*Town name:* Hyouka
*Friend code (optional):* n/a
*Dream code (optional):* n/a

✦*Villager Information*✦
(Please remember that even with the largest sig size, i can only fit 10 villagers! Indicate any combination you would like)
_I can include any combination, just list it_
*Villagers currently:* bones, chadder
*Dream villagers:* fauna, lilly, gladys, hamphrey, felicity, apple, molly
*If not, what villagers do you want:* n/a
*Do you want names under them?:* yes please!  

✦*Style information*✦
_I can choose for you if you can't decide!_
*Background:* this please!
*Borders (text and outside border):* I dunno D: 
*Shape:* could you do a simple rounded rectangle? thank you!
*Gradient text/border?:* Dunno, sorry  I leave it to you!

✦*Anything else?:* Tell me if you don't understand anything! And do you mind having like and obtained thingy? please put it on bones and chadder. use this  Forgive me if I messed anything up, this is my first time ordering a signature.


----------



## fup10k (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucykieran said:


> Hi I was just wondering how much you charge to do edits?  I've obtained two more of my dreamies and may be getting another.



no charge, unlimited updates 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peebers said:


> ✦*Town info*✦
> *Mayor name:* Chi-chan
> *Town name:* Hyouka
> *Friend code (optional):* n/a
> ...



this all sounds fine! it might take me a few days, i'm studying for a test i have tomorrow and then i have a huge project to work on (and then vacaaaation lol) but i should be able to get to it sometime this week


----------



## Timegear (Mar 29, 2015)

Hello! May I request a couple changes in my signature?

Just wondering if you could change Pompom to Rosie, Peck to Lucky, and Julian to Chief. Sorry if it's a lot & Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Peebers (Mar 30, 2015)

fup10k said:


> no charge, unlimited updates
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Thank you!! <3  

Sure, no problem  I can wait  Good luck with your exams!


----------



## fup10k (Mar 30, 2015)

Timegear said:


> Hello! May I request a couple changes in my signature?
> 
> Just wondering if you could change Pompom to Rosie, Peck to Lucky, and Julian to Chief. Sorry if it's a lot & Thanks so much in advance!



This will be fine! It will take me a few days to get to it but I'll get to it asap

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peebers said:


> Thank you!! <3
> 
> Sure, no problem  I can wait  Good luck with your exams!



Thank you!


----------



## Alix (Mar 30, 2015)

✦Town info✦
Mayor name: Alix
Town name: Forest
Friend code (optional): N/A
Dream code (optional): N/A

✦Villager Information✦
(Please remember that even with the largest sig size, i can only fit 10 villagers! Indicate any combination you would like)
I can include any combination, just list it
Villagers currently: (These are some of the villagers I have right now, but I'll be getting all my dreamies soon so, these): Katt, Dizzy, Molly, Shep, Stiches, Bam, Freya, Cube, Biskit, Static.

✦Style information✦
I can choose for you if you can't decide!
Background: You know your Rosewind signiture, something like that - but maybe a bit later, like evening orange skies.
Borders (text and outside border): Don't get this part.. Sorry >_>
Shape: Cloud
Gradient text/border?: You decide!

✦Anything else?: Could I have some sort of big tree, I am a nature freek. With some perfect apples on it? Like your Doggone tree but without the cherries.
He, I love those 2! And that's really all, just my villagers in areas and maybe a wooden bench under a trellis of some sort? and by the way could you make your little watermark orange? It's my favourite colour!


----------



## fup10k (Mar 31, 2015)

Alix said:


> ✦Town info✦
> Mayor name: Alix
> Town name: Forest
> Friend code (optional): N/A
> ...



this all sounds good! 
I'm very behind on things, it might take a bit ;3;


----------



## Alix (Mar 31, 2015)

fup10k said:


> this all sounds good!
> I'm very behind on things, it might take a bit ;3;



Thank you! Take your time <3


----------



## Lucykieran (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi, sorry I know I already asked for an edit but when you add my dreamies can you shown I've gotten Roald, Kiki, and Gwen?  Please take your time with this I know you must be very busy.  Feel free to do mine last!


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 1, 2015)

Could you replace Bam with Drift? I got bored of Bam. Plus, Drift has been following me through every town I make...


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 2, 2015)

Don't leave me hanging... ;_;


----------



## Lucykieran (Apr 3, 2015)

And Dora left... sorry I'm not commenting a lot to pressure you or anything take all the time you need!  I'm just updating the change I need.  So add obtained to Roald (Penguin on far left), Kiki (Black cat standing alone), and Gwen (Female Penguin).  And take obtained off Dora (white mouse).  I'm really sorry if I'm bugging you!  I understand you must be really busy right now with other things so please take your time!  I used to make book covers for wattpad so I know sometimes this stuff can get really backed up and some people are really demanding so please don't worry about me until you are completely free!


----------



## Margot (Apr 3, 2015)

I just want to say I am very sad that I can't keep my current sig. I love it dearly and it is one of my favorites, but because I am having a lot of other art done to be put in my sig I cannot fit all of it, so here I am. 

✦*Town info*✦ 
*Mayor name:* Margot
*Town name:* Heilig
*Friend code (optional):* sure if small 0533-6201-8037
*Dream code (optional):* Nah

✦*Villager Information*✦
(Please remember that even with the largest sig size, i can only fit 10 villagers! Indicate any combination you would like)
_I can include any combination, just list it_
*Villagers currently:* Nah
*Dream villagers:* Only want, *Fauna*, Phoebe, Bob, Octavian*, Whitney*,Erik, Ankha*, Beau*, Bunnie, Molly* (Order does not matter) ones with * have been obtained and I would like a small sprite next to them
*If not, what villagers do you want:* Only dreamies on the Sig please. ^
*Do you want names under them?:* No

✦*Style information*✦
_I can choose for you if you can't decide!_
*Background:* http://tinypic.com/usermedia.php?uo=bbi8MiGk22N9NmWWU7ja5oh4l5k2TGxc
*Borders (text and outside border):* No border, Fancy text (Whatever looks good to you.) 
*Shape:* Cloud one if possible? 
*Gradient text/border?:* yes just text no border

✦*Anything else?:* small sprites next to the ones *obtained* which would be (Whitney, Ankha, Julian, Fauna, Beau, Octavian) (Any sprites that would look good to you)


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 3, 2015)

For everyone who doesn't know, fup is out of town for a couple days. I think she gets back on Sunday or Monday (forgot which day she said exactly). Just letting you guys know!


----------



## gloomyfox (Apr 4, 2015)

hi im interested in having a sig done by u but the thing is ive been looking for someone who can animate my chibi

http://dreamself.me/d/lGS4 link there 

if u can make her animated then id love to get a sig done by u


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 5, 2015)

✦*Town info*✦
*Mayor name:*Kitty
*Town name:*Arryire

✦*Villager Information*✦
_I can include any combination, just list it_
*Villagers currently:*Julian, Stitches, Skye, Freya, Rolf, Zucker, Merengue (obtained marked with pink rose please)
*Dream villagers:*Marcie, Cookie, and Gayle (Needed marked with white roses)
*Do you want names under them?:* No names please

✦*Style information*✦
*Background:* Something pink and sparkly
*Borders (text and outside border):* Pink lettering with white boarders
*Shape:*Cloud
*Gradient text/border?:*

✦*Anything else?:* Very girly and very pink, cause that's the whole town theme.

*2ND*

✦*Town info*✦
*Mayor name:*Aerin
*Town name:*Salem


✦*Villager Information*✦
_I can include any combination, just list it_
*Villagers currently:* Lucky, Phoebe (obtained marked with purple roses)
*Dream villagers:*Ankha, Tiffany, Pietro, Hamphrey, Tia, Ribbot, Ruby, Roscoe( needed marked with orange roses please)
*If not, what villagers do you want:*
*Do you want names under them?:*No names.

✦*Style information*✦

*Background:*http://tinypic.com/usermedia.php?uo=bbi8MiGk22OBa3oKQDe7Hoh4l5k2TGxc#.VSDx_PnF_kU
*Borders (text and outside border):* Black and purple, whichever looks better/easier to read
*Shape:* rounded rectangle
*Gradient text/border?:*

✦*Anything else?:* Jagged creepy writing, include town fruit is the apple =]


----------



## Dayna (Apr 6, 2015)

✦*Town info*✦
*Mayor name:* Dayna
*Town name:* Sky Park
*Friend code (optional):* 3711-7809-4342
*Dream code (optional):* N/A

✦*Villager Information*✦
*Villagers currently:* Erik, Zucker, Shep, Bluebear, Hazel, Wolfgang, Flurry, Bam, Skye
*Dream villagers:* N/A
*If not, what villagers do you want:* N/A
*Do you want names under them?:* No

✦*Style information*✦
_I can choose for you if you can't decide!_
*Background:* http://i62.tinypic.com/2v9wx88.jpg
*Borders (text and outside border):* Yes, please!
*Shape:* Cloud
*Gradient text/border?:* No gradient, please!

✦*Anything else?:* Timezone: GMT -7

Thank you so much!


----------



## fup10k (Apr 8, 2015)

thank you utopiaj <3 <3 

SO SORRY I WAS GONE GUYS, i was planning to be able to get things done a ltitle bit over the break, but the wifi in the hotel was out almost the entire time i was there! (and when it WAS on, it was very late, it would load a page or two and then collapse. yay)

I have a test today and a project due, but i should be able to message everyone tomorrow and double check that you still want everything.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 9, 2015)

Say, did you look at my post about switching out Bam with Drift?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 11, 2015)

Still interested in the two I posted about. Let me know. <3


----------



## fup10k (Apr 12, 2015)

gloomyfox said:


> hi im interested in having a sig done by u but the thing is ive been looking for someone who can animate my chibi
> 
> http://dreamself.me/d/lGS4 link there
> 
> if u can make her animated then id love to get a sig done by u



I could probably make an animation of her, minus the bunny ears.  Would that be good?



KaydeeKrunk said:


> ✦*Town info*✦
> *Mayor name:*Kitty
> *Town name:*Arryire
> 
> ...



Love that bg <3 sounds great! 



Dayna said:


> ✦*Town info*✦
> *Mayor name:* Dayna
> *Town name:* Sky Park
> *Friend code (optional):* 3711-7809-4342
> ...





This sounds great! thank you



PlasmaPower said:


> Say, did you look at my post about switching out Bam with Drift?



I did see. I can get to it later this week. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucykieran said:


> Hi, sorry I know I already asked for an edit but when you add my dreamies can you shown I've gotten Roald, Kiki, and Gwen?  Please take your time with this I know you must be very busy.  Feel free to do mine last!



I'm sorry for the lateness ;3; I can do that too!


----------



## Peebers (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi! Do you remember me? ; ~  ; I still want the signature, but the details I put in it are out of date. (i reset so i have a new mayor and town) do you mind if i re-fill my form?


----------



## fup10k (Apr 12, 2015)

Peebers said:


> Hi! Do you remember me? ; ~  ; I still want the signature, but the details I put in it are out of date. (i reset so i have a new mayor and town) do you mind if i re-fill my form?



yes! Please do. I was actually going to leave you a VM but i guess i forgot ;3;


----------



## Peebers (Apr 12, 2015)

fup10k said:


> yes! Please do. I was actually going to leave you a VM but i guess i forgot ;3;



oKAY ; W;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peebers said:


> ✦*Town info*✦
> *Mayor name:* Bonnibel
> *Town name:* Linden
> *Friend code (optional):* n/a
> ...



boop boop


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 19, 2015)

Just wondering if there was a list of whose your working on and how long it will take?


----------



## Margot (Apr 19, 2015)

Bump


----------



## fup10k (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm so, so sorry for not getting back to anyone
I had a family emergency and had to go away for a while
I don't think I'll be back any time soon either ;A; 

I'm going to have to close my thread for now, I'm so sorry if i got anyone's hopes up and I'm sorry for making you wait.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm going to go ahead and revoke my order, I'm going to to try to make one myself thanks. =D


----------

